# Myrtle Beach Charters??? (Pic Added)



## bhayz (Oct 6, 2010)

Anyone recommend any charters near Myrtle Beach? Inshore or offshore. Going w/ a fews guys next weekend, Oct. 15th-17th. Thanks!


----------



## bassman bo (Oct 6, 2010)

Ocean Isle Fishing Center 910-575-fish. Ocean Isle N.C. about 30-40 minutes north of Myrtle beach. They do inshore and offshore and they can usually put you on fish. Check out their website,just type in ocean isle fishing center. Mid October should a great time to get on the fish.


----------



## BradMyers (Oct 6, 2010)

If it was me I'd check out Murrels Inlet. Lots of charters, great fishing and closer to Myrtle, ya might even get lucky and catch a Kitty Mitchell grouper.

http://www.murrellsinletsc.com/


----------



## bhayz (Oct 6, 2010)

Yea i've been looking a Murrels Inlet. This will be my first saltwater trip. i've fished freshwater since i was old enough to stand, but never saltwater. Sure lookin forward to it!


----------



## BradMyers (Oct 6, 2010)

bhayz said:


> Yea i've been looking a Murrels Inlet. This will be my first saltwater trip. i've fished freshwater since i was old enough to stand, but never saltwater. Sure lookin forward to it!



Well if you like to fish the saltwater might just ruin you. Good luck and post some pics when you get back.


----------



## matt123 (Oct 6, 2010)

The Hurricane Fleet! there out of there they do a great job. i would recommend getting on the back of the boat if you can. theres more room they tend to pack alot of people on there but weve always had a good time. and i think that they were pretty reasonably priced.


----------



## bhayz (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks guys! Yea, i'll definitely post some pics when i get back.


----------



## waregle1 (Oct 7, 2010)

*Capt Mark Dickson*

http://www.fishmyrtlebeach.com/

I have used Mark before for inshore fishing and he was great. He has several boats and a few guides he works with so he could do a group.

I also have friends who have used him and have been very pleased. Good luck....

Tell him the guy with the Big Green Egg sent ya...

Kim Youngblood
(aka waregle1)


----------



## bhayz (Oct 19, 2010)

It was a slow weekend, but sure was a blast! Man those redfish can pull. Already planning on going again soon!


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Oct 19, 2010)

Saltwater fishing will pretty much ruin freshwater for ya. I would put a red up against any fish in sweetwater pound for pound on a fight.  I would do that with most targeted saltwater fish.  Now you are gonna have to go get you a reef donkey, you will swear off freshwater for life if you are about the fight.


----------

